
Show HN: Yubaba Is an Element Animation Orchestrator for React.js - madou
https://github.com/madou/yubaba
======
madou
yubaba is as much of a platform as it is an orchestrator. It comes with
prebuilt animations you can drop in and start using immediately, such as
ConcealMove and RevealMove which together can create an awesome user
experience!

But even better you can create custom animations! Using the same internals the
prebuilt animations use, it comes with a first class customization experience
for you to do, well, anything!

I made it to chase the dream of having a great developer experience where we
can easily drop in beautiful animations and have them work out-of-the-box. The
currently available animations take heavy inspiration from material design's
animations, there is a roadmap which wants to add more over time.

Check it out - let me know what you think.

